# Squealing like a pig!



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

2003 2.5 altima auto. Long time Nissan owner, doing a co-worker a favor. A few weeks ago he pointed out to me that the engine in his altima was squeaking. When he got it warmed up it would stop. Now it squeals all the time. I am having a hard time isolating the source. I tried the ole garden hose to the ear trick and I swear it sounds like its coming from the ps pump. Having a hard time being certain. He took it to autozone and they sprayed it with belt dressing and, no change. My first thought was to remove the ps belt, but then realized it has a serpentine belt. No dice. Is the ps pump the likely source? Is there a way to replace the ps bearing w/o replacing the pump? (its expensive and he's broke) I looked into it and the ps replacement doesn't look all that difficult. Am I mistaken? Thanks in advance for any and all advice given. Have a great day!


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

You could try taking off the serpentine belt and turning the idler & tensioner pulleys by hand.

If they are really hard to turn, they need to be replaced.

Good luck.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

ive never heard of a power steering pump squeaking..you have to be more specific..is it a squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak noise(like a bad strut going over bumps)?? or is it a squeal?? or is it a whine?? your post is pretty vague..power steering pumps will whine when bad(im all my situations) not squeak but again you didnt elaborate on what type of noise it is and if you fixed it i would hope you would post what happend believe it or not the simple 5 mins posting it will save hundreds of people with the same problem down the road and your karma level will go up


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Nick. It was the ps pump, it went out the next day, he took it to a shop and my participation ended at that point. For my own, and possibly others' enlightenment, what is the difference between a squeak, squeal, and a whine? I am glad to post a response/resolution but considering the overwhelming response I got when I posted the first time I just figured I'd let it go. What additional information would you have liked in my op? I use this site regularly, albeit not the altima part, and try to avoid being vague, as it helps no one. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

apmason said:


> Nick. It was the ps pump, it went out the next day, he took it to a shop and my participation ended at that point. For my own, and possibly others' enlightenment, what is the difference between a squeak, squeal, and a whine? I am glad to post a response/resolution but considering the overwhelming response I got when I posted the first time I just figured I'd let it go. What additional information would you have liked in my op? I use this site regularly, albeit not the altima part, and try to avoid being vague, as it helps no one. Thanks for your post.


thank you for posting what it ended up being..i just thought it a little vague at first you said it was squeaking then you said it was squealing and not really where it was coming from..and through my own observations when a power steering pump is on the verge of dieing when you turn the wheels it tends to make the noise change like worsen change pitch maybe get a little less louder..idk just when i read the original post i didnt even know where to begin i just thought it was a little empty lol..but again thanks for the follow up


----------

